# Honey Glazed Shrimp



## recipedirect (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy Grilled Shrimp Recipe

2 tablespoons reduced sodium soy sauce
1/3 cup honey
1/4 cup lemon  juice
2 pounds shrimp, peeled and deveined

Mix together soy sauce, honey and lemon juice in a small bowl. Brush shrimp with half of the glaze and set aside remaining glaze. Grill shrimp over medium-high heat for about three minutes on each side or until pink. Remove from grill and baste with remaining glaze.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Yumm, sounds delicious.  I assume you string these kabob style?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd be careful about using leftover glaze on the finished shrimp. I would set some aside at the beginning, then use a clean brush to use on the finished shrimp.


----------



## recipedirect (Jun 11, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> I'd be careful about using leftover glaze on the finished shrimp. I would set some aside at the beginning, then use a clean brush to use on the finished shrimp.


Yes, that would be best. Thanks.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 11, 2010)

but, it DOES sound easy and yummy!


----------

